# Im not sure where this should go so i put it here



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

I know that leaving waste in a tank can messup your water parameters, but ive also read that its not good to disturb your plants roots. The question is, is it better to leave waste in the gravel and not disturb the plants, as long as the water parameters are ok and it doesnt look bad.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

james__12345 said:


> I know that leaving waste in a tank can messup your water parameters, but ive also read that its not good to disturb your plants roots. The question is, is it better to leave waste in the gravel and not disturb the plants, as long as the water parameters are ok and it doesnt look bad.
> [snapback]1140268[/snapback]​


Im thinking this one is for the plant pros.........moving to the plants forum.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I can only tell you what I do. I have a densely planted tank, and I absolutely never disturb the substrate for water changes.. But I also don't have a piranha in there either..


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

In my tank I don't vaccuum the gravel either but my filters move the water around alot and the waste either gets sucked up or brought to one spot directly below the siphon so it's never been a problem sight wise or chemistrywise.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I never clean the gravel even in my piranha-planted tanks.I never had a problem.

But you have to consider what do you mean by the word 'planted'.I mean that don't expect if you have 2-3 plants in a tank to consume all the waste...


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

well i have like like 6 sagittaria plants about 10 dwarf sagittaria plants about 6 small micro swords, a amazon sword and a compact sword in a 29 gallon tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would say just make sure you do your water changes every week (50%) and feed your plants well.


----------

